# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Sliver Maps

## FallenImmortal

I haven't submitted any maps or posts since 2013, but I've been enjoying viewing the community and finding artists to follow in that time. I thought I'd finally share some maps from a series of scrap paper pieces I've been working on this year and share frequently on my instagram.

These maps are pencil drawn, inked, and colored with Chameleon Markers, on slivers of card stock about 1" x 8."

----------


## Diamond

Those are fantastic.  I really like the one on the far right.  Is it on a rock pillar or floating?

----------


## Tiana

Nice, glad you decided to return.  :Smile:

----------


## FallenImmortal

I was shooting for on top of a plateau, but it really does look floating, doesn't it? I did make a full city map of a floating island about a year back. I'll post that soon.

----------

